# For Anybody Who Is Doing A Working Holiday Via IEC 2016



## haileybrowne00 (Jan 12, 2016)

HI guys,

This is just some information for those who are looking to come to Canada via a working holiday visa first, or who know of any friends/family doing so. I know a lot of people have applied this year and are currently in a pool waiting for an invitation. A friend showed me this blog post with a giant table showing how many invitations have been sent out so far for each country. I’m thinking that this may help some people out.  www[dot]stepwest[dot]com/2015/10/30/international-experience-canada-iec-2016-opening-dates/#country


Also, for anybody that is planning on applying for a working holiday visa, but have not yet done so, there’s is also a step by step application guide featured on the same blog: 
www[dot]stepwest[dot]com/2015/12/06/how-to-apply-for-a-canadian-working-holiday-visa-2016-the-new-process/


----------

